# Cube Attempt, Cube Streamer or Trek 1.5?



## NickF (20 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to the world of Road Bikes, although I've done plenty of cycling before, just always with a mountain bike!

I'm just about to order my first Road Bike and have narrowed it down to:

- 2009 Cube Attempt
- 2009 Cube Streamer
- 2010 Trek 1.5 (Compact or Triple)

Before going ahead and making my purchase, I just wanted to get some experienced opinions from people who have been riding Road Bikes previously.

I know that Cube are the lesser known brand of the two, but they look great (although that's not exactly high on the list of priorities!) and they are very well spec'd, particularily the Streamer. The Trek, is also well spec'd, but doesn't look as good value for money and I'm not keen on the colour!

I've considered Specialized, but after comparing them in the flesh to Cube and Trek, the latter seemed to be better build quality and spec.

What do you guys think? All thoughts are welcome!

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## Downward (20 Sep 2009)

White ? - Good looking bike !


----------



## MacB (21 Sep 2009)

I like the look of the Cube Streamer, seen it at Chain Reaction for the 2009 model triple with ultegra SL:-

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30566

£959 seems a pretty good price


----------



## NickF (21 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!



Downward said:


> White ? - Good looking bike !



Downward, don't get me wrong, it's a fantastic looking bike and not a bad colour. I just didn't want a white bike, as my fear would be wear and tear on the paint being more noticeable and also getting dirty quite quickly!

It's still a serious contenter to being bought, so depending on what happens tomorrow, I may be joining you in the trek ownership club!



MacB said:


> I like the look of the Cube Streamer, seen it at Chain Reaction for the 2009 model triple with ultegra SL:-
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30566
> 
> £959 seems a pretty good price



MacB, my thoughts too on the price, are that it seems very reasonable. The bike has a fantastic spec and the guys at CRC rave about Cube bikes. The Ultegra SL parts are a definite attraction!

I'll keep you posted as to what I buy tomorrow, I'm heading towards the Streamer, as it seems that the extra cash over the Attempt is worth the money. Just need to decide if I should get the Trek instead of a Cube!


----------



## Downward (21 Sep 2009)

NickF said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to just use it in the dry like me !


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I like the look of the Cube Streamer, seen it at Chain Reaction for the 2009 model triple with ultegra SL:-
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30566
> 
> £959 seems a pretty good price



Looks v. well specced for under a grand 
MaccyB... are you considering investing in one of these?


----------



## MacB (21 Sep 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Looks v. well specced for under a grand
> MaccyB... are you considering investing in one of these?



nope, I'm sticking with converting the Giant to drops for now. I just can't bring myself to buy a new road bike as Winter approaches!


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Sep 2009)

Very sensible approach...


----------



## NickF (21 Sep 2009)

Is the general feedback that the Streamer is a good buy? I think it's good value, considering the spec, but does anyone think I'd be better off with the cheaper Attempt or the slightly cheaper Trek 1.5?

Nick


----------



## Haitch (22 Sep 2009)

My girlfriend's got a Cube (woman-specific so it's not really a like-for-like comparison) and it is excellent. Light, responsive, fast, excellently specced and a real bargain at the price. She bought it in the spring and the bike shop had to ring round all the other dealers to get it: it was the last woman-specific Cube in the country. Cube had sold an entire year's stock in the first three months of the year!


----------



## colinr (22 Sep 2009)

I can't comment on the relative specs but the Attempt looks really nice on the peg! I might have had have had one if they had it in my size and it wasn't a triple.


----------



## I am Spartacus (22 Sep 2009)

You do realise that over 1/2 the people on here will classify you as TdF wannabe as you eye up £1k bikes oooooooh..
If I had the dosh I'd spend at least £7950 .. I cant believe the de rosa king super record has gone up £2k in last 12 months.........flamin' hell


----------



## NickF (22 Sep 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> You do realise that over 1/2 the people on here will classify you as TdF wannabe as you eye up £1k bikes oooooooh..
> If I had the dosh I'd spend at least £7950 .. I cant believe the de rosa king super record has gone up £2k in last 12 months.........flamin' hell



Ha ha! £1k is the very top end of my budget! Ideally, I'd like to see change from that too, but with accessories like a helmet, pedals, shoes, lights, clothing etc, I think I'll end up about £200.00 over budget! Never mind, it's better to over spend than upderspend in purchases like this I recon!

So, the order's going in today. What does everyone recon, Streamer, Attempt or Trek 1.5?

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## colinr (22 Sep 2009)

Follow your heart... get the Streamer


----------



## NickF (22 Sep 2009)

colinr said:


> Follow your heart... get the Streamer



Good man! That's what I wanted to hear! A few mates of mine I've spoken to about this have said the same thing, so the Streamer has been ordered and will be with me on Thursday!


----------



## NickF (28 Sep 2009)

Well, I ordered my bike and it arrives tomorrow! 

This is what I went for:

http://media.cube.eu/bikes/topimg/Streamer.jpg

http://media.cube.eu/bikes/details/details_big/Streamer_d-4.jpg

Really looking forward to riding it for the first time!


----------



## Mr Farley (28 Sep 2009)

NickF said:


> Well, I ordered my bike and it arrives tomorrow!
> 
> This is what I went for:
> 
> ...



Very nice......you'll be needing some clipless pedals soon!


----------



## NickF (28 Sep 2009)

Mr Farley said:


> Very nice......you'll be needing some clipless pedals soon!



Already ordered! Will be delivered with the bike.

I only got some mid-level Shimano pedals and shoes, but should be more than sufficient for what I need them for!


----------



## kewb (29 Sep 2009)

wish i was waiting on that bike arriving looks the dogs aswell .


----------



## brucebanner (13 Aug 2010)

What cycle computer do you have on there?


Downward said:


> White ? - Good looking bike !


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2010)

brucebanner said:


> What cycle computer do you have on there?



*Qstarz BT-Q2000 GPS Sports Recorder*
http://www.trustedreviews.com/car-t...-BT-Q2000-GPS-Sports-Recorder-Explore-2000/p1

It was about £90


Shame my Bar Tape doesn't look like that now, It's got a nice tinge of pink !


----------



## kewb (22 Aug 2010)

streamers awsome looking ,

cube set the standard on design right now imho ive been rolling around on my new ariel for two or three weeks now and its paintjob turns heads 

that streamers vg looking and the frame would take any upgrade deservedly unlike other bikes that might be better off with a frame upgrade if you understand ?

your now in the  wurfel Mitfahrer (quadratische Rader)Verein lol


----------

